# Perch Tournament (Tensaw River)



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Come fish!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I like that checking the livewell thing.... will they really do it?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> I like that checking the livewell thing.... will they really do it?


Never seen it happen but who knows...


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

It's killing me but I ain't going to be able to make this one. Outage at the mill starts that day. Good luck Joey.
Try'n, it is usually the same folks that fish these small tournaments. I can't speak for the rest but I trust all of them. Well, except Joey. He has had the same beer can in the last 10 pics he's posted. :no:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

ironman said:


> It's killing me but I ain't going to be able to make this one. Outage at the mill starts that day. Good luck Joey.
> Try'n, it is usually the same folks that fish these small tournaments. I can't speak for the rest but I trust all of them. Well, except Joey. He has had the same beer can in the last 10 pics he's posted. :no:




He could keep a 2# fish alive for 3 days in that beard


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Ironman. That work thing messes up a lot of my fishing too.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Got my butt kicked today. Hope next weekend is better.


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> Got my butt kicked today. Hope next weekend is better.


 I don't believe that. If it's true then I'm glad I didn't waste a trip over.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

ironman said:


> I don't believe that. If it's true then I'm glad I didn't waste a trip over.


Everybody else is catching them. I’m just stuck in a rut.


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> Everybody else is catching them. I’m just stuck in a rut.


 Hope you got it over this weekend and kill'em in the tourney Saturday.


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

jlw1972 said:


> Everybody else is catching them. I’m just stuck in a rut.


Not everybody Joey. I fished about 4 hours yesterday and all I caught was Gars. Did you see one guy catch a few on minnows.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Didja win Joey What happened?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> Didja win Joey What happened?


Think I came in third. Third from last. Two boats never came back for weigh in.
I love fishing.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

1st place was 9 something with 10 fish. Lunker was 1.51 lb.
Think they had 12 or 15 boats. It was fun.

Suppose to have another one next month. Think this one will have a kids lunker also.

I’ll post the details when they come about.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

What’s the average size fish you usually catch on Tensaw? I think mine are a little bigger but don’t catch near as many


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Pound and half’s are pretty common. The fish up your way are definitely bigger. You have more whites up there though, don’t you?


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

This the one that ol Dippie put on? That son of a gun is a crappie killer! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

delta dooler said:


> This the one that ol Dippie put on? That son of a gun is a crappie killer!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes Sir. He puts em together. 
He’s a machine. He doesn’t fish the tournaments though. Only host them.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Pound and half’s are pretty common. The fish up your way are definitely bigger. You have more whites up there though, don’t you?




Probably 4-1 whites. I would say the average legal fish is 1.25# and 13.5”. Not figuring the endless stream of 6”ers. I Catch very few 9”-12” fish. Most are bigger or smaller which may change depending on what happen d in the spring 3 yrs ago


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

The 9”-12” gap seems odd.
I think I may have all your 9-12’s down here.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> I guess a few good spawns in a row then a couple bad years then a couple good ones will eventually trickle down into a gap


----------

